# Ziva kindled today!



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hello :wave: ,

I recently restarted our Rabbitry and my lionhead doe, Ziva, kindled today. She was bred to my buck Reid. Reid is a Sable Point Double Maned lionhead buck. Well here are the pictures I got of the kits.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on the babies. They remind me of mice, that are born without hair. But they do look cozy in all that fur. Your buck sounds interesting. Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So tiny and cute!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Yes I have pictures. I'm not certain on color though. I'm terrible at the whole color thing. BUt I'll get pictures up asap. Thank you so much. We have one more lionhead girl who willhave kits out of her sometime soon. THen a New Zealand Cross who is bred to our New Zealand buck. Will get pictures of Reid and Ziva up soon.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

These pictures are 2 months old and Reid has a whole lot more hair in his mane but you can't really tell. Sorry they suck.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. They are really adorable. I used to raise rex rabbits and they were adorable too.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I think Reid may be a light tort, not a sable point... Aren't sable points supposed to have brown/black on their legs and feet too? :shrug: But maybe he is a sable point.... He's got a nice mane on him; love it! I've had a few Lionheads in the past, and enjoyed them, but now I just have New Zealands, Californians, and a couple crosses.  

Your kits look good too! I love newborn rabbits!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I love Ziva. Magpie right?
Congrats on the babies! I've got 5 lionhead babies in a nestbox too!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well I counted the babies and she had 6, if i counted right. Yes she's a magpie. Congratulations GotmygoatMTJ now we need a picture. When where yours born. Reid has dark grey feet.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> I think Reid may be a light tort, not a sable point... Aren't sable points supposed to have brown/black on their legs and feet too? :shrug: But maybe he is a sable point.... He's got a nice mane on him; love it! I've had a few Lionheads in the past, and enjoyed them, but now I just have New Zealands, Californians, and a couple crosses.
> 
> Your kits look good too! I love newborn rabbits!


We have a New Zealand/California cross buck and doe. The doe is Director Jenny and she should kindle soon. The buck's name is DiNozzo. He will be the sire of Jenny's kits.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww cute! Baby rabbits are great, especially when they grow fur and start hopping around!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute congrats......... :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you. I will post pictures as they grow. So far at three days old they are thriving. Even the runt is flopping everywhere. I have a friend who wants a buck if she can get it. she and her boyfriend are gonna name him, Mr. Pickles. LOL!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well here are my babies 
Crappy cell phone picture >_<










Oh and they were born Nov. 5th.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Oh they are sooo adorable GotmygoatMTJ. Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you.


 your welcome man they seem to be growing really fast.....already.... :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh so cute!!!!!!!!  Your's are adorable too, GotMyGoat! I love baby bunny ears.....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, such cute pictures. Our bunnies are in a harem situation and bury their babies so we rarely see them until they are out of the nest. I like our setup but do miss peeking in on the newborns. Last year one doe made her nest up top in a corner. I thought they would die but she raised them just fine and we got to watch them grow.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Frosty1 I love baby rabbit ears too. luvmyherd sounds like an awesome set up. What kind of rabbits do you raise?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They are just a mix of bunnies that we raise for meat.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I see! You'll have to show us what your habitat looks like.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Ziva's kits are six weeks old today and there are 4 boys and two girls. Two of them already have homes. One is going tomarrow as a present from me to my 4-h leader, i call him Zinger. The other is getting picked up monday by my friend. They have named him, Mr. Pickles.


----------

